# Looking For T-Shirt Photographer for Great Opportunity



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

As an entrepreneur I occasionally have pretty good ideas. I now have a great one for a photographer. I'm looking for someone with a good portfolio that can handle a lot of easy business. Let me know if you may know someone.

Thanks


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

looking at your web site, I find the art kind of bland but the slogan or logo how ever you look at it is good. As far as a photographer why don't you just use a ditital camera and go from there.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How does anyone know you're actually supporting those groups.


----------



## NonSequiturTees (Oct 19, 2012)

On your website you say that people can buy a t-shirt and $4 will go to some of the organizations you support. You also say that people can make donations. I was looking for a donation button but didn't find it. I also don't see any links to the charities you support. In the US and Canada, when any organization requests donations they have to register with the government to get a charity number. If I want to make a donation to your business I would like to request that number to verify that you are registered. Do you have it?


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

NonSequiturTees said:


> On your website you say that people can buy a t-shirt and $4 will go to some of the organizations you support. You also say that people can make donations. I was looking for a donation button but didn't find it. I also don't see any links to the charities you support. In the US and Canada, when any organization requests donations they have to register with the government to get a charity number. If I want to make a donation to your business I would like to request that number to verify that you are registered. Do you have it?


We have and never will take donations on behalf of a charity. We do not claim to be affiliated with any charity. However we have emailed all charities we donate to, to let them know what we are doing and what Someone's Hero is about. One of them actually listed us as one of their affiliates. We simply do what a lot of other companies do and that is donate a portion of all sales to the the different charities. If you read somewhere that we take donations directly let me know and I will re-word the area. I want to misconception about Someone's Hero.
Thank you for looking.


----------



## NonSequiturTees (Oct 19, 2012)

"*Whether purchasing for yourself and making a donation*, or purchasing for your own personal hero, Someone’s Hero is committed to serving the greater good." That is the part that made me think you accept donations. Maybe is just me.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Many companies say they give to Charities, but never do. In fact, many of the Hurricane Sandy Charities are being sued. They gave nothing to the charities, and even New Jersey Government kept the money the Federal Government gave them. 

You can not just say you're going to give and then give a portion.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Thank You, That's the same reason I stopped going on charity bike runs, never knowing if the money reached it's mark.Then after hearing a member saying what gets deducted from the take, as long as that's a true take.. Well there wasn't much left ending up where it was intended, lets just say.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I know what you mean Johnny. I use to volunteer for a certain charity. They would say the money went to educating the public. They rarely explained how they did that. However we did participate in doing exactly that. Free books to libraries, seminars etc. Research had to be specified on the check.

Also, remember Jerry Lewis big show? They built a huge building in Arizona and a bunch of contributors were upset. 

Our oganization was all volunteers for many years. When they hired a CEO we left.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

selanac said:


> Many companies say they give to Charities, but never do. In fact, many of the Hurricane Sandy Charities are being sued. They gave nothing to the charities, and even New Jersey Government kept the money the Federal Government gave them.
> 
> You can not just say you're going to give and then give a portion.


You are correct. If you are a non-profit, you are a registered company and you have to be not-for-profit. Therefore you have to give everything back. However, we are not a non-profit and what we donate is in full disclosure. We cannot be non-profit as we are in the process of trying to grow this company. However, 20% from every item sold is still pretty strong. 
We are not out to mislead anyone. But to be honest we are not selling hundreds of shirts per month and filling our pockets. Year to date we have sold only one shirt and therefore owe NFFF $4. That will go to them in the form of a check later this month.
Spring is here and t-shirt sales increase. We also attend a lot of outdoor events where we can speak to our customers directly. I have never lied or mislead any customer and never will. There are too many shady people out there. I just want to sell shirts and donate money from all of our Hero Gear sold. My ultimate goal is to be able to donate my time as well, so I can go further than just a monetary donation.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's not correct. A Not for profit can grow the business and also make profit. They just can't pay out dividends. They have to use the money in the business. 

That includes salaries.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

selanac said:


> That's not correct. A Not for profit can grow the business and also make profit. They just can't pay out dividends. They have to use the money in the business.
> 
> That includes salaries.


My point is, is that we are not non-profit and we disclose how much we give back from everything sold.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That doesn't make it legal.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

What I am doing is 100% legal and 100% ethical.


----------

